# Eclipse & Axis2 mex-mar problem...?



## fenerli23 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

habe eine Frage an euch es geht um Axis2, dass ich im Eclipse mit verwende.
Das Problem wenn ich meinen Client ausführen will tritt folgender Fehler auf:

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen, wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar


```
10.12.2007 12:04:57 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin;c:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server\bin;C:\Programme\Oracle9i\bin;C:\Programme\Oracle\jre\1.3.1\bin;C:\Programme\Oracle\jre\1.1.8\bin;C:\Programme\Evidian\bin;C:\Programme\Evidian\shared_lib;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\Winzip;C:\Programme\Rational\ClearCase\bin;C:\Programme\Rational\common;C:\Programme\UltraEdit
10.12.2007 12:04:57 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8084
10.12.2007 12:04:57 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 752 ms
10.12.2007 12:04:57 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
10.12.2007 12:04:57 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.14
[INFO] Deploying module: addressing-1.3
[ERROR] The mex-1.3.mar module, which is not valid, caused org.apache.axis2.mex.MetadataExchangeModule
```


----------



## mars2EE (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch diesen Fehler und schon, wie in anderen Foren als Lösung angegeben, die WTPs auf 2.0 zurückgesetzt, leider ohne Erfolg.

Hast du das Problem gelöst?

Grüße
mars2EE


----------



## fenerli23 (18. Januar 2008)

ja beim erstellen von meinem wtp hatte ich vergessen, ein Hacken bei 
"Axis2 Web Services" danach hat es geklappt...


----------

